# Dogs!



## lovemeformetori

Emma and Alice


----------



## Skyclad

Mine


----------



## lovemeformetori

Skyclad said:
			
		

> Mine



Awhhh,is this using a fisheye?..


----------



## Skyclad

lovemeformetori said:


> Skyclad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awhhh,is this using a fisheye?..
Click to expand...

 Yes, it is. I realized after I took the shot that I was actually a little too close to use fisheye, but it still turned out really nice anyways.


----------



## rdubb1031

(I'm hoping you were looking for others to post here too)

Cooperton (lab) & Lulu (GSD)
View attachment 8939View attachment 8940


----------



## lovemeformetori

rdubb1031 said:
			
		

> (I'm hoping you were looking for others to post here too)
> 
> Cooperton (lab) & Lulu (GSD)
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8939"/><img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8940"/>



Yes I was! Nice shots!


----------



## PNWSGM

My puppy


----------



## gsgary

Archie shot on medium format film (Mamiya C330)






and digital with studio lighting


----------



## PNWSGM

My friend's dog, Sunny. Shot with my D80 and Tamron 70-200


----------



## ewick

FYI: there are other threads like this one already if you search for them, but nonetheless here is my NALA. 



IMG]

 Nala by pop-a-dot, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## JKPGT96

My hound Chloe


----------



## j_mejia17

My spoiled girl





Her brother





This is what they do 23 hours a day





An older pic of them together:


----------



## manny212

Ding and Dong LOL 




untitled-67-Edit-3 by mannyher1, on Flickr
Ding and Dong by mannyher1, on Flickr


----------



## Espike

Sheba cleaning Spike's face.





I have a few more pics of them on my Flickr. Check em out (link is in my signature).


----------



## crocettikid

daaaaww I love dogs!


----------



## DagFernheight

My one and a half year old gsd


----------



## dawn

Harley


----------



## David0

Here is my pup. He is going to be a duck hunter.


----------



## JAC526

My buddy Marley:


----------



## KBM1016

crocettikid said:


> daaaaww I love dogs! View attachment 10211



This looks just like my dog


----------



## vonDrehle

KBM1016 said:


> This looks just like my dog


Then your dog looks like my dog 

There are from a few weeks ago.

This one I shot from the hip as she was walking towards me.  I was surprised it was relatively in focus .










Some older ones


----------



## KBM1016

vonDrehle said:


> KBM1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This looks just like my dog
> 
> 
> 
> Then your dog looks like my dog
Click to expand...


Here is my bundle of mess.... we got him when a coworker of mine's house caught fire.  He was pretty banged up with smoke inhalation, the firefighters had to rescue him.  We were supposed to foster him at first but his owner (my coworkers daughter) went off to collage and we all decided he should stay behind with us (the Mom REALLY didn't want him).  His name was "Eightball" (he was rescued from a drug house so the kids probably thought it was funny).  Needless to say, I wasn't going to scream Eightball from my front pourch so we changed his name to Arson :lmao:

Quick snapshot while the kids were tourturing him



NikonEaster 007 by Autumnlightsphotos, on Flickr

He was helping work on some lighting tests



_MG_0067 by Autumnlightsphotos, on Flickr


----------



## MonicaBH

Here's StiXxX:


And Zellie:


And my heart, Clyde, who is getting two of my fave photos of him posted:
 

I also have a chow, Nat, but she DESPISES the camera and won't come near me when I have it out.  So use your imagination here:


----------



## TamiAz

Great thread.. I love my pooches! 

Kiki 





Kona


----------



## zerohero

This thread makes me smile. Here's the newest member of the family.
Addy


----------



## javier




----------



## aavivi

Here are recent ones of mine 

If you're a pro, I really urge you to check out heartsspeak.org
If not I do recommend focusonrescue.com

Enjoy!

Sent from my stone tablet using semaphores


----------



## binga63

Romy......he really wanted the ball


----------



## cynthiav99

cali 

Ricky and Roxy

Coco(our oldest)

Penny(our newst pup)


----------



## The Barbarian

Bear, trying to get Bagel to play with him.  But Bagel is tracking rabbits in the park, and isn't very interested in playing.


----------



## The Barbarian




----------



## Mach0




----------



## DannyLewis

View attachment 19787View attachment 19788


----------



## PhotoWrangler

manny212 said:


> Ding and Dong LOL
> 
> untitled-67-Edit-3 by mannyher1, on Flickr
> Ding and Dong by mannyher1, on Flickr




I think this may be one of my all time favorites that I've seen... and I'm a pet photographer!!!


ETA: I mean I REALLY like this shot.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

My baby girl, Sadie.




Sad, sad Sadie by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




NIK_4996 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr

Her boyfriend, Elvis.




Elvis by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr

My friends Frenchie, Harley.




Harley by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr

A few from the local dog beach.




Lab puppy 1 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




Hound trot by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




Blue Eyes by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


Ya, I love dogs :goodvibe:


----------



## Tuffythepug

Surprise !


----------



## toyztransporter

A few of my dogs.


----------



## JohnWDavisJr

ali close by JohnWDavisJr, on Flickr


----------



## SeaPea

Here is my moms dog, Heidi!


----------



## ChaseH




----------



## pixmedic

View attachment 35412


----------



## MiFleur

130107_7389 Trixie by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr


----------



## Mully




----------



## poker_jake

My Beagles Archie and Phoebe




DSC_8095 by Poker_Jake, on Flickr




DSC_2539 1920 by Poker_Jake, on Flickr




DSC_0712 by Poker_Jake, on Flickr


----------



## manaheim

Awww... puppies.

Every single shot makes my heart melt.  I miss my buddy.

Love the fisheye one.   Too cute.


----------



## mishele

My little guys!!


----------



## Patriot

Dogs in Korea




The Stare by Jarrett_Hunt, on Flickr




Watch Dog by Jarrett_Hunt, on Flickr




Through the gate by Jarrett_Hunt, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

View attachment 35648

can't resist posting some dog pictures


----------



## bc_steve

ok one more.  she usually has to eat dog food, but my friend was cleaning out his freezer so she got a couple of deer steaks!


----------



## yioties

This is our pug Melina!


----------



## Tuffythepug

Pugs X 3


----------



## Wendylou

This is our English Mastiff Butchie


----------



## Thayli

Mine. He was on sentry duty for the baby crib just out of frame to the left, so he has his game face on.


----------



## CherylL

Shot in Manual.   Still learning 




IMG_1481ed by Cheryl3001, on Flickr





IMG_1483ed by Cheryl3001, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

Maya with some sagebrush by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Benco

Boom, our Huntaway.


----------



## jaomul

Woof by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## RobN185

A couple of dogs...


----------



## Benco

Jill the collie.







Zara the Huntaway.


----------



## Rick50




----------



## Kirch3333

My boy Charger


----------



## B3nn1

My boy Nero


----------



## UnknownBro

here's my girl


----------



## bc_steve

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/48185094@N05/8564630884/]
	

Face to Face by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr






[/URL]
Maya loves gross things by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## chris4all

Landseer girl Betty




Truth




Orange

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris4all/8693505764/]
	

Retrieve
[/URL]


----------



## OLaA

Ziggy and Gnarley!


----------



## bc_steve

maya digging by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Maya by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## ktan7

I really like the the black and white photographs of the dogs.


----------



## Steve5D

Here's Bizzie:


----------



## DarkShadow

Chachi


----------



## MartinCrabtree

ktan7 said:


> I really like the the black and white photographs of the dogs.


Well then here ya go.
"Dog"
Yep his name.



​


----------



## SquarePeg

My other baby.


----------



## Gary_A




----------



## Whiskeyjack

My boy, Whiskey.


----------



## jffhndrsn

Addison


----------



## Patriot

Spencer #8 by Jarrett_Hunt, on Flickr




Spencer #6 by Jarrett_Hunt, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons

RIP


----------



## Patriot

acparsons said:


> RIP



Cute dog...what kind is it?


----------



## brianp

More of the Bloodhounds


----------



## acparsons

Patriot said:


> acparsons said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute dog...what kind is it?
Click to expand...


A Jindo mix I think.


----------



## AlanO

goofy takes a ride by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## John_Olexa

Alan, that shot is absolutely fanatastic!


----------



## AlanO

John_Olexa said:


> Alan, that shot is absolutely fanatastic!



Thanks John.... I camped in Yellowstone with a buddy and his dogs. Goofy (actual name) is the one with the underbite.


----------



## acparsons

Hot August Days Lunch


----------



## scarlettjimmiez

Snoopy!


----------



## AlanO

Comforter by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




I hear ya by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## jaomul

Come here pooch by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## jaomul

Dolly by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic

our golden retriever "Magic" and his dog park buddy "mooch" 



DSC_4549-2 by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFantasticG

Tucker the Pug. Just about all the shots of him are by iPhone.


----------



## hannaschelling




----------



## jacquelynecullen

Been clearing space in my storage this week and found this old photo of my eldest girl that I hadn't processed. Was a nice surprise that gave me a break from deleting files to process this one of her pretty face.


----------



## Cindy_Snipes

Beautiful shots and Dogs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandolin

Our boy, Roman...enjoying this cool summer!


----------



## CherylL

Oscar is 15 months and this is his serious pose.  He still likes to chew up a rug or a shoe.  Instead of grabbing the speedlight, I set the on camera flash down about 2 stops.  There was a recent TPF thread about doing this and thanks for the idea.



OscarAugW by Cheryl3001, on Flickr


----------



## Rosy

CherylL said:


> Oscar is 15 months and this is his serious pose.  He still likes to chew up a rug or a shoe.  Instead of grabbing the speedlight, I set the on camera flash down about 2 stops.  There was a recent TPF thread about doing this and thanks for the idea.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/oLijJVOscarAugW by Cheryl3001, on Flickr



Like this.  Very much


----------



## a_auger

Here is our German Shepherd Roxie. She's 15 months old and quite energetic. This is from a couple of weeks ago...

1:




2:




3: My favourite shot from that day... I love the expression on her face!


----------



## jaomul

Shades by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## bbbflash

First day out with the new camera.


----------



## bbbflash




----------



## Gary A.

Cookie, posing on our way up to Napa for some wine tasting.


----------



## xzyragon

My parent's pooches




IMG_3280 by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr




IMG_3257 by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr


----------



## bbbflash




----------



## CherylL

Gary A. said:


> Cookie, posing on our way up to Napa for some wine tasting.




I like the interesting view of the bridge in the background.  Creative.  Cute Cookie.


----------



## CherylL

The over active Husky grand-dog.  He rarely stays in one place.  I was lucky to get this shot:




Wrigley0914 by Cheryl3001, on Flickr

Most of the shots looked like this:




HuskyChase by Cheryl3001, on Flickr


----------



## Stradawhovious

These are all old pics... so don't judge.

Here's Hank.







History lesson... this was the first picture taken with my (then) brand new Nikon 50mm 1.8











And this is Susie.  My wife's dog.  I'm not terribly fond of her.  (the dog that is... I'm fond of my wife.)


----------



## jaomul

Shep by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## funwitha7d

Xena (looking on) Boss (digging) our two labs hunting, this was in 2012, both still going strong, Boss is retired to the deck are close surrounds these days.


----------



## Philmar

Please let us in f-from the c-c-c-cold...p-p-p-p-please by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Latte in the leaves by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sloppy kisser by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons

DSC_6538 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dog day at the beach - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Trust me, sleeping all day isn&#x27;t as fun as you think it is by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## ozzysangel




----------



## woolybear




----------



## scotts2014se

Here's Cooper...


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## mnmcote

Cuteness Overload!!!  9 Week old pug...


----------



## Philmar

Looks much worse than it smells by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Looking cool and rocking the shades at Wooffest 2015 by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Not my puppy.



cmw3_d40_6473 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Taking care of business  - sunrise at Copacabana Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Java does all his best thinking in bed by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Java watches over his toy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fisherman&#x27;s best friend - Praia do Forte, Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Running wild on the beach in February by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Rosy




----------



## Philmar

Latte and Java anxiously look to see who stepped in the house by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Didereaux




----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Didereaux

Didereaux said:


>



Best buddy, and the sweetest girl on the street!   But you really, really don't want to test her if I put the 'Guard' command on.


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Messing up the bed.











Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Java emerging from cold Lake Ontario by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Java greets a slobbering youth - Kew Beach dog off leash area by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Latte enjoying the snow by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Canine tourist enjoying Piazzo San Marco  - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Latte taking time to sniff and lick the flowers by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Java inquiring about dinner by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## KJH1958

My daughter's dog Rudy.  
TX 400


----------



## Philmar

Java standing guard over his heart toy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Latte enjoying Oriole Park by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Mocha by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Breezy85

Reviving another old thread. Haha! Let's see those pups!
Went to the beach with my friend and her golden retriever, he loves his ball!


----------



## Fujidave

Susie is doing a stay over at my mums tonight so will miss her but picking her up tomorrow.





Beautiful Susie by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jaomul

Chasing some tail by jaomul, on Flickr




Eye on the rock by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

iPhone

Getting dirty.


----------



## Jeff15

Some nice dogs, well done guys.....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Miss Daisy and that pesky fly that just wouldn't leave her along.


----------



## Philmar

Latte waits patiently for his walk at the beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Dog days of spring by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Guarding the Rabbits


----------



## Fujidave

Susie being cool, Canon and nifty fifty.


----------



## Fujidave

In the Shade by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Leave me to Chill by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Cooling Off by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Lovely Malamute by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Fujidave

Come to daddy by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Tennis ball shred by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Susie by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Susie by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Susie by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Susie by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Portrait of Susie by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Hi Daddy by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Standing Proud by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Testing Flash on Susie by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

YOU Looking at Me by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Susie by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Susie by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Wow, Dave, you really shared some great ones with this last batch. I love the mono one of Susie.


----------



## Fujidave

The Model by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Wow, Dave, you really shared some great ones with this last batch. I love the mono one of Susie.



Thank you Dean, Susie loves to pose when it`s not too hot for her.


----------



## Fujidave

Say Cheese by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Not too much flash daddy by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Susie by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Susie by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Susie in Natural Light by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

My Girl Susie by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Susie by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Hi by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Susie by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Susie by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Susie and her blanket by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

Rhodesian Ridgeback


----------



## Fujidave

Standing Guard by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Watch it Susie by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Watch where you Run by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Run Susie Run by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Beautiful Susie by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Xpro 2, 56mm f/1.2, Classic chrome. I am really loving this lens now that I'm figuring it out. taken at the MI steam engine & threshers show today.  

Husky


----------



## Parker219

I sent this photo as a text to my lawn service guy. 

He replied back "oh gees, I will be there first thing in the morning".


----------



## stapo49

Holly at the beach



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Uh, we&#x27;re out of paper towels and there&#x27;s a spill in Aisle 3 by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Mocha by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons

080 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Bear Dale

Has the big scary cat gone yet????


----------



## stapo49

Holly at the River


----------



## CherylL

stapo49 said:


> Holly at the River
> 
> View attachment 164560



Super cute!  A schnauzer?


----------



## stapo49

CherylL said:


> stapo49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holly at the River
> 
> View attachment 164560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute!  A schnauzer?
Click to expand...


X with Border Collie. She loves water


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

Miss Maggie.


----------



## Philmar

doggie &amp; Dodge - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dog on jetty at dawn - volcano ringed Lake Atitlan, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady

Love all the dog photos.. thought i would share my Luke, Lady & Lucky..


----------



## CherylL

Quincy prince of the park by Cheryl, on Flickr

Meme worthy??



Deer in headlights? by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Please let us in f-from the c-c-c-cold...p-p-p-p-please by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Philmar said:


> Please let us in f-from the c-c-c-cold...p-p-p-p-please by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Cute pup-dog, but what's all that ugly white stuff on the deck??????


----------



## stapo49

Philmar said:


> Please let us in f-from the c-c-c-cold...p-p-p-p-please by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Love it!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg

CherylL said:


> Meme worthy??



Oh yeah!  

"When Mom says she's getting out the Halloween costumes"


----------



## SquarePeg

My friend's Labradoodle:


----------



## Peeb

Miss Riley (Golden Retriever) likes to get close...



By a nose by _Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Don't they know dogs can't read? by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb

Is it time to play, yet?? by _Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Java chases Lucy at the beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Our Gal, Daisy


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Your Amabone delivery is on its way...


----------



## Philmar

between a rock and a hard place (literally and figuratively) - stray dog of Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Call_me_Tom

I’m Busy by Call_me_Tom, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Latte does his impression of a windmill on the boardwalk by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## willard3

IMG_4040 - Copy by Willard Bridgham, on Flickr

Left, Booker T a rescue from W Va, right, Rodrigo, a rescue from Mexico


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady

3 of my babies... love everyones photos.. awesome dogs in this thread


----------



## jesssica_

My dogs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Photo Lady

oh so adorable..


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## stapo49

Holly


----------



## LRLala

My Abigail...


----------



## Photo Lady

LRLala said:


> My Abigail...View attachment 170873


wow awesome photo................ wow.. he looks like he is going 50+ miles an hour.. and how that ball is staying in his mouth i cannot understand.. beautiful photo with snow..


----------



## LRLala

Thank you, Photo Lady! She was running really, really fast! The ball is well worn and just soft enough that she can clamp her teeth down a little bit, but it's also one of those that used to have a rope through two holes that are molded into it. She "removed" the rope long ago and now sets her bottom teeth in one of the holes.


----------



## Photo Lady

LRLala said:


> Thank you, Photo Lady! She was running really, really fast! The ball is well worn and just soft enough that she can clamp her teeth down a little bit, but it's also one of those that used to have a rope through two holes that are molded into it. She "removed" the rope long ago and now sets her bottom teeth in one of the holes.


oh i understand the ball theory now.. yes my collie managed to stick one tooth in to secure the ball in his mouth when he is on the move.. but he does not move this fast.. your pup is an athlete ... love your photo and her pretty name.


----------



## LRLala

Thanks!


----------



## Photo Lady

LRLala said:


> Thanks!


your very welcome... keep the photos coming


----------



## Fred von den Berg

He'd just been in the bath after rolling in the muck that the local farmers spread on their fields!


----------



## Photo Lady

Fred von den Berg said:


> View attachment 170950
> He'd just been in the bath after rolling in the muck that the local farmers spread on their fields!


oh yes but that roll was fun...lol.. he is so cute all cuddled up


----------



## jcdeboever

Get closer so I can tear you apart....


----------



## jcdeboever

I didn't eat that pack of hotdogs off the counter a minute ago. The cat did it and dragged the wrapper over here.


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> Get closer so I can tear you apart....
> View attachment 170951


He/she is great..


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> I didn't eat that pack of hotdogs off the counter a minute ago. The cat did it and dragged the wrapper over here.View attachment 170953


yes such sweet innocent eyes... everybody loves a lab.. great photo


----------



## Richard Hutchings

Love the lab. Great shot.


----------



## jcdeboever

Yah,  I'm beautiful and spoiled. I need to see that pic before you post it.


----------



## Philmar

A sleepy dog, oblivious to the street traffic and in need of a better pillow, enjoys a midday siesta - San Pedro de Atacama, Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Susie by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> Yah,  I'm beautiful and spoiled. I need to see that pic before you post it.View attachment 170962


most beautiful


----------



## Photo Lady

Fujidave said:


> what a cute face
> 
> 
> Susie by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Photo Lady said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a cute face
> 
> 
> Susie by Dave, on Flickr
Click to expand...

Suzie looks tired


----------



## Fujidave

Photo Lady said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a cute face
> 
> 
> Susie by Dave, on Flickr
Click to expand...


Thank you, I love taking images of my little girl.


----------



## Fujidave

jcdeboever said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a cute face
> 
> 
> Susie by Dave, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suzie looks tired
Click to expand...


I think Susie is tired of me sticking the camera in her face...lol


----------



## Photo Lady

Photo Lady said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a cute face
> 
> 
> Susie by Dave, on Flickr
Click to expand...

cute face!!


Photo Lady said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a cute face
> 
> 
> Susie by Dave, on Flickr
Click to expand...


----------



## jcdeboever

Snorter


----------



## Fujidave

Think Susie liked this one.




Portrait of Beauty by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

this is not a good photo but it is funny because of expressions.


----------



## jcdeboever

I'm in training


----------



## Fujidave

Super Cute by Dave, on Flickr




Two Cuties by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

jcdeboever said:


> I'm in trainingView attachment 171014



Love the face JC.


----------



## Fujidave

Photo Lady said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a cute face
> 
> 
> Susie by Dave, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cute face!!
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a cute face
> 
> 
> Susie by Dave, on Flickr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Thank you.


----------



## Fujidave

One of my all time favourite images I took of Susie, printed it up and gave to Mum for a gift.




Susie the model by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Labradoodle


----------



## Fujidave

I said Pose Susie Not laugh at me




OH Daddy thats so funny by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

I love all these great photos.. such beautiful sweet photos..keep them coming.. dogs are the best..


----------



## Fujidave

Photo Lady said:


> I love all these great photos.. such beautiful sweet photos..keep them coming.. dogs are the best..



100% Agree, Dogs are Mans/Ladies Best Friends.


----------



## Photo Lady

Fujidave said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love all these great photos.. such beautiful sweet photos..keep them coming.. dogs are the best..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Agree, Dogs are Mans/Ladies Best Friends.
Click to expand...

I have more photos of my dogs then anything else... they are what started me on photography ..here are some better photos.. i have learned alot from shooting them.. and they love to pose.. yes dogs are awesome.. i could never be without them.. always room for one more too..this was yesterday... hope you don't get tired of seeing them..lol.. i never get tired of this dog thread...


----------



## Fujidave

Photo Lady said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love all these great photos.. such beautiful sweet photos..keep them coming.. dogs are the best..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Agree, Dogs are Mans/Ladies Best Friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have more photos of my dogs then anything else... they are what started me on photography ..here are some better photos.. i have learned alot from shooting them.. and they love to pose.. yes dogs are awesome.. i could never be without them.. always room for one more too..this was yesterday... hope you don't get tired of seeing them..lol.. i never get tired of this dog thread... View attachment 171016 View attachment 171017 View attachment 171018
Click to expand...



Now these three images are really great, very well taken with good lighting and sharp where it should be.


----------



## Photo Lady

Fujidave said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love all these great photos.. such beautiful sweet photos..keep them coming.. dogs are the best..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Agree, Dogs are Mans/Ladies Best Friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have more photos of my dogs then anything else... they are what started me on photography ..here are some better photos.. i have learned alot from shooting them.. and they love to pose.. yes dogs are awesome.. i could never be without them.. always room for one more too..this was yesterday... hope you don't get tired of seeing them..lol.. i never get tired of this dog thread... View attachment 171016 View attachment 171017 View attachment 171018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now these three images are really great, very well taken with good lighting and sharp where it should be.
Click to expand...

thank you much.. i am improving..it took me long enough..lol..


----------



## jesssica_

Samson


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesssica_

Baby Bruno 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Photo Lady

[QUOTE="jesssica_,

Samson


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
wow so beautiful.. love the name Samson too...


----------



## Photo Lady

jesssica_ said:


> View attachment 171027
> View attachment 171028
> Baby Bruno
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


beautiful ..gorgeous face and love the coloring..


----------



## Fujidave

jesssica_ said:


> View attachment 171027
> View attachment 171028
> Baby Bruno
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hello Baby Bruno, you are beautiful.


----------



## Fujidave

The Watcher by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Portrait of Beauty by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Fujidave said:


> love the B & W ..she is super pup..
> 
> 
> 
> Portrait of Beauty by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Photo Lady said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> love the B & W ..he is super pup..
> 
> 
> 
> Portrait of Beauty by Dave, on Flickr
Click to expand...


Susie and I say thank you, she is a rescue dog that I got from the RSPCA when she was 18 months old she is now 7 yrs old.


----------



## Photo Lady

Fujidave said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> love the B & W ..she is super pup..I love her tough look.. she looks so smart and wise.. and very thankful  for her loving home..
> 
> 
> 
> Portrait of Beauty by Dave, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Susie and I say thank you, she is a rescue dog that I got from the RSPCA when she was 18 months old she is now 7 yrs old.
Click to expand...


----------



## Photo Lady

I just took this photo outside my door of office.. cloudy but warmer today.. they are happy.. time to shed the coat jacket..


----------



## Fujidave

Photo Lady said:


> I just took this photo outside my door of office.. cloudy but warmer today.. they are happy.. time to shed the coat jacket.. View attachment 171046



I remember many many years ago Dobermans were the most feared guard dog going, but I think they are beautiful.


----------



## Photo Lady

Fujidave said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just took this photo outside my door of office.. cloudy but warmer today.. they are happy.. time to shed the coat jacket.. View attachment 171046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember many many years ago Dobermans were the most feared guard dog going, but I think they are beautiful.
Click to expand...

thank you.. they are very loving to owners and all people they get to know.. but they are not to be trusted if some stranger walked in.. where as i think my collie would say.. Hi .. you want to play ball.. lol.. But like all dogs it really is the way you socialize them ..and i do hate labels on any breed.. it is mostly the people who are quilty of how a dog turns out.. training is everything


----------



## Fujidave

This was the very first image I took of Susie on the same day she came to her Forever home.  Sorry about the IQ as it was not a good camera.


----------



## Fujidave

Here she is with a new friend


----------



## Fujidave

And here she is in one of her winter coats.


----------



## jcdeboever

Hey is that a treat in your hand?


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Fujidave

jcdeboever said:


> Hey is that a treat in your hand? View attachment 171050



Nice one JC, was that taken with a film camera ?


----------



## Photo Lady

Fujidave said:


> This was the very first image I took of Susie on the same day she came to her Forever home.  Sorry about the IQ as it was not a good camera.
> 
> oh what a precious puppy photo.. she was and still is.. i love her markings on face and pure white body..


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 171051


wow i would love to have this on my classic car..


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> Hey is that a treat in your hand? View attachment 171050


haha cutie..


----------



## Fujidave

Photo Lady said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the very first image I took of Susie on the same day she came to her Forever home.  Sorry about the IQ as it was not a good camera.
> 
> oh what a precious puppy photo.. she was and still is.. i love her markings on face and pure white body..
Click to expand...


Thank you, the RSPCA said they did not know alot about her time on the streets but she already may of had pups, so cruel to use these beautiful dogs for that then dumping them.


----------



## Photo Lady

Fujidave said:


> Here she is with a new friend
> 
> View attachment 171048


I told you she was tough... very cute


----------



## jcdeboever

My balls are gone!


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 171070 My balls are gone!


What a happy face ..even if they are gone....poor boy.. . just keep him smiling and this shall pass,, A Bills Fan..i love his hat and scarf... he is adorable


----------



## Lee_Bo

Riverwatch Grill, Chimney Rock NC, spring 2017.

Backstory:  Couple walks up the back steps with this dog on a leash.  In conversation, they tell me he was a rescue and is still somewhat timid.  I let him smell me and he gave me one small lick on the back of my hand and walked back to his humans.  I turned to follow (photo op) and as I get in position, he stopped and turned to me, as if to say "ok, here's the only shot I'm going to let you take".  So I did.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Photo Lady

Lee_Bo said:


> Riverwatch Grill, Chimney Rock NC, spring 2017.
> 
> Backstory:  Couple walks up the back steps with this dog on a leash.  In conversation, they tell me he was a rescue and is still somewhat timid.  I let him smell me and he gave me one small lick on the back of my hand and walked back to his humans.  I turned to follow (photo op) and as I get in position, he stopped and turned to me, as if to say "ok, here's the only shot I'm going to let you take".  So I did.
> 
> View attachment 171073
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


great shot.and great story..


----------



## Fujidave

Been trying out my new Ricoh GRII, looking forward to getting out with this camera.




Susie by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Fujidave said:


> Been trying out my new Ricoh GRII, looking forward to getting out with this camera.
> Looks like someone else is ready to go out with the new camera too.. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susie by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Photo Lady said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been trying out my new Ricoh GRII, looking forward to getting out with this camera.
> Looks like someone else is ready to go out with the new camera too.. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susie by Dave, on Flickr
Click to expand...



Susie is funny when it`s cold, as she does not like or want to go out.


----------



## stapo49

Fujidave said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been trying out my new Ricoh GRII, looking forward to getting out with this camera.
> Looks like someone else is ready to go out with the new camera too.. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susie by Dave, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Susie is funny when it`s cold, as she does not like or want to go out.
Click to expand...

Smart I would say.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 171345


wow this should be framed and on a wall/just precious


----------



## Photo Lady

Fujidave said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been trying out my new Ricoh GRII, looking forward to getting out with this camera.
> Looks like someone else is ready to go out with the new camera too.. . My two dobies are this way... haha rather look out the window..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susie by Dave, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Susie is funny when it`s cold, as she does not like or want to go out.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fujidave

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 171345



Beautiful image JC.


----------



## Fujidave

Susie today.


----------



## Photo Lady

Fujidave said:


> Susie today.
> 
> View attachment 171352


she is always full of expressions...


----------



## Photo Lady

Lucky getting ready for car show last year.. looking forward to them again this summer..


----------



## stapo49

Photo Lady said:


> Lucky getting ready for car show last year.. looking forward to them again this summer..View attachment 171353


Hahaha. Love it!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Photo Lady

stapo49 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky getting ready for car show last year.. looking forward to them again this summer..View attachment 171353
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha. Love it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

thank you.. lol


----------



## Fujidave

Photo Lady said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susie today.
> 
> View attachment 171352
> 
> 
> 
> she is always full of expressions...
Click to expand...


Thank you, at last I managed to get her out for a walk as she hates the rain and when it`s cold.


----------



## Fujidave

Photo Lady said:


> Lucky getting ready for car show last year.. looking forward to them again this summer..View attachment 171353



Great shot, love it.


----------



## Photo Lady

Fujidave said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky getting ready for car show last year.. looking forward to them again this summer..View attachment 171353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot, love it.
Click to expand...

thank you Dave


----------



## jcdeboever

Photo Lady said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171345
> 
> 
> 
> wow this should be framed and on a wall/just precious
Click to expand...

Wow, thank you! It was my first time using my recently aquired D610. I got it super cheap, someone didn't want it anymore and I have helped them out a great deal in the past. Even came with a Nikon grip and a 70-300 VR FX, which is a surprisingly good lens. I thought it was going to be like the older ones but it is not or my copy isn't. I shot this 35 f2d. I really like this camera, now just got to figure out how to use it a little more. The focus system is different for me. Selling my XT2 and lenses when I get back from vacation. So my digital will be this and the Fujifilm GFXR. Film, Nikon F, F2, F3.


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujidave said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful image JC.
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave!


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 171372


what a cutie... great photo in the rain


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171345
> 
> 
> 
> wow this should be framed and on a wall/just precious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, thank you! It was my first time using my recently aquired D610. I got it super cheap, someone didn't want it anymore and I have helped them out a great deal in the past. Even came with a Nikon grip and a 70-300 VR FX, which is a surprisingly good lens. I thought it was going to be like the older ones but it is not or my copy isn't. I shot this 35 f2d. I really like this camera, now just got to figure out how to use it a little more. The focus system is different for me. Selling my XT2 and lenses when I get back from vacation. So my digital will be this and the Fujifilm GFXR. Film, Nikon F, F2, F3.
Click to expand...

How awesome..thats a keeper..


----------



## jcdeboever

Photo Lady said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171372
> 
> 
> 
> what a cutie... great photo in the rain
Click to expand...

Thanks. The dog was scared of me on my approach.


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171372
> 
> 
> 
> what a cutie... great photo in the rain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. The dog was scared of me on my approach.
Click to expand...

He may have been a little concerned..but you still took a great photo..


----------



## CherylL

Evening stroll



We&#x27;re all just.... by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> Evening stroll
> 
> 
> 
> We&#x27;re all just.... by Cheryl, on Flickr


3 cuties...


----------



## stapo49

CherylL said:


> Evening stroll
> 
> 
> 
> We&#x27;re all just.... by Cheryl, on Flickr


Not more dogs butts?! Only kidding, cute shot.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujidave

Couple from GRII.

1



 

2


----------



## CherylL

stapo49 said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening stroll
> 
> 
> 
> We&#x27;re all just.... by Cheryl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Not more dogs butts?! Only kidding, cute shot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Butt, butt schnauzer butts are cute


----------



## Philmar

Java volounteering as lifeguard - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Philmar said:


> Java volounteering as lifeguard - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


so adorable.


----------



## Photo Lady

my neighbors labs.. enjoying this windy warm day...nothing like a roll in the new grass...


----------



## CherylL

Photo Lady said:


> my neighbors labs.. enjoying this windy warm day...nothing like a roll in the new grass... View attachment 171504 View attachment 171506



Warm sunny days are good for a roll in the grass.  Super cute.


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> my neighbors labs.. enjoying this windy warm day...nothing like a roll in the new grass... View attachment 171504 View attachment 171506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warm sunny days are good for a roll in the grass.  Super cute.
Click to expand...

thank you Cheryll.......


----------



## jcdeboever

Cotton candy poodle


----------



## Philmar

residents of the streets of old Varanasi by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Philmar said:


> wow this photo says so much
> 
> 
> residents of the streets of old Varanasi by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> Cotton candy poodle
> 
> View attachment 171803


easter pups


----------



## jcdeboever

Ummm, don't you have some film to soup or something?


----------



## jcdeboever

Can you throw a guy a bone once every 5 minutes?


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> Ummm, don't you have some film to soup or something?
> 
> haha.. what kind of dog is he/she... so beautiful.. almost looks like a newfy.


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> Can you throw a guy a bone once every 5 minutes?
> 
> Looks like you do throw him/her a bone often.. nice white teeth.. and pretty happy face..


----------



## Photo Lady

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 171924
> This little guy sure has a big heart for playing.. he puts his all into it..


----------



## jcdeboever

Photo Lady said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, don't you have some film to soup or something?
> 
> haha.. what kind of dog is he/she... so beautiful.. almost looks like a newfy.
Click to expand...

Half newfie / lab. He is a grouch. I don't  trust him.


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, don't you have some film to soup or something?
> 
> haha.. what kind of dog is he/she... so beautiful.. almost looks like a newfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half newfie / lab. He is a grouch. I don't  trust him.
Click to expand...

Haha he has me fooled..


----------



## CherylL

Quincy at the park by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

CherylL said:


> Quincy at the park by Cheryl, on Flickr



What a smart looking boy. Beautiful.


----------



## jcdeboever

Photo Lady said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, don't you have some film to soup or something?
> 
> haha.. what kind of dog is he/she... so beautiful.. almost looks like a newfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half newfie / lab. He is a grouch. I don't  trust him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha he has me fooled..
Click to expand...


Me too. That dog loves me to death one minute and is growling at me the next. Something ain't right with him. He is my father in laws dog and comes over occasionally to play with my dog. My dog (Webster) loves him but if Mojo gets grumpy, Webster gets him straight. Webster is a big baby by nature, Mojo is a grump. However, Webster is dominant at both locations. I thought my Webster was a wimp but he proved me wrong on a few occasions. My Webster dominates this dog. Very interesting.


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, don't you have some film to soup or something?
> 
> haha.. what kind of dog is he/she... so beautiful.. almost looks like a newfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half newfie / lab. He is a grouch. I don't  trust him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha he has me fooled..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too. That dog loves me to death one minute and is growling at me the next. Something ain't right with him. He is my father in laws dog and comes over occasionally to play with my dog. My dog (Webster) loves him but if Mojo gets grumpy, Webster gets him straight. Webster is a big baby by nature, Mojo is a grump. However, Webster is dominant at both locations. I thought my Webster was a wimp but he proved me wrong on a few occasions. My Webster dominates this dog. Very interesting.
Click to expand...

This is why Mojo is grumpy ... he cannot believe he lets Webster boss him around..lol  In the dog world there ARE ALL  kinds of personalities.. but this is surely different then usual.. especially being a newfie and lab.. but that makes him special.. lol


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful........ i love his very smug and determined look... he seems to ponder a few deep thoughts..
> 
> 
> 
> Quincy at the park by Cheryl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a smart looking boy. Beautiful.
Click to expand...


----------



## CherylL

jcdeboever said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, don't you have some film to soup or something?
> 
> haha.. what kind of dog is he/she... so beautiful.. almost looks like a newfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half newfie / lab. He is a grouch. I don't  trust him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha he has me fooled..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too. That dog loves me to death one minute and is growling at me the next. Something ain't right with him. He is my father in laws dog and comes over occasionally to play with my dog. My dog (Webster) loves him but if Mojo gets grumpy, Webster gets him straight. Webster is a big baby by nature, Mojo is a grump. However, Webster is dominant at both locations. I thought my Webster was a wimp but he proved me wrong on a few occasions. My Webster dominates this dog. Very interesting.
Click to expand...


Dogs have their own personalities.  It is interesting to see who is the alpha and Webster fits that role.  Little Quincy is the smallest and youngest of the 3 and he gives the other 2 hell at times.  Oscar the largest lets Quincy flip him down.  He really puts up with a lot!  Snickers is the alpha and when he means business then the other 2 listen.


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, don't you have some film to soup or something?
> 
> haha.. what kind of dog is he/she... so beautiful.. almost looks like a newfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half newfie / lab. He is a grouch. I don't  trust him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha he has me fooled..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too. That dog loves me to death one minute and is growling at me the next. Something ain't right with him. He is my father in laws dog and comes over occasionally to play with my dog. My dog (Webster) loves him but if Mojo gets grumpy, Webster gets him straight. Webster is a big baby by nature, Mojo is a grump. However, Webster is dominant at both locations. I thought my Webster was a wimp but he proved me wrong on a few occasions. My Webster dominates this dog. Very interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogs have their own personalities.  It is interesting to see who is the alpha and Webster fits that role.  Little Quincy is the smallest and youngest of the 3 and he gives the other 2 hell at times.  Oscar the largest lets Quincy flip him down.  He really puts up with a lot!  Snickers is the alpha and when he means business then the other 2 listen.
Click to expand...

thats why it is always fun and action with multiple dogs...


----------



## Philmar

Latte surveys the weather outside. Increased chance of rain and decreased chance of a walk on the beach. Easter, schmeaster! by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 172209


Love this face..


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Photo Lady

This is a very happy pup...


----------



## stapo49

I took my camera down to the dog exercise park near me and took this of a friends dog. Love the ears.


----------



## Photo Lady

stapo49 said:


> I took my camera down to the dog exercise park near me and took this of a friends dog. Love the ears.
> 
> View attachment 172602


very cute pup...


----------



## Fred von den Berg

_Just a dryin' the dog!_


----------



## Philmar

CherylL said:


> Quincy at the park by Cheryl, on Flickr






leave us alone, we&#x27;d like some privacy please by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

so adorable


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 43-86. Tmax 100 pushed to 400, Tmax dev


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 172924


what a beauty!


----------



## danbob6

Too much to drink!


----------



## CherylL

Philmar said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quincy at the park by Cheryl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leave us alone, we&#x27;d like some privacy please by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr
Click to expand...



Super cute pup Phil!


----------



## SquarePeg

Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

SquarePeg said:


> Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr


such a cutie...........


----------



## SquarePeg

Photo Lady said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> such a cutie...........
Click to expand...


Thanks he's my sweetheart!


----------



## Photo Lady

SquarePeg said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> such a cutie...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks he's my sweetheart!
Click to expand...

I can see why... such a darling.. reminds me so much of my poms..


----------



## SquarePeg

Photo Lady said:


> I can see why... such a darling.. reminds me so much of my poms..



He is frequently mistaken for a pom.  

My little photo of him got "explored" on Flickr!  I only uploaded it there to share it here.  So he is famous now lol.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Photo Lady said:


> This is a very happy pup...



He also spreads a lot of happiness!


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## stapo49

Fred von den Berg said:


> View attachment 173224



Love this one. Is that grain silos in the background?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred von den Berg

stapo49 said:


> Fred von den Berg said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this one. Is that grain silos in the background?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thanks, Stapo49. Yes, they're the local mill's silos.


----------



## Photo Lady

First photo is Lucky Rex , 10  yrs old.. his right eye is blind so i always try to take the camera away from a direct shot.. then next one is Lady Victoria..dobie.. she is 8 yrs.. and my brat baby 4 year old dobie Luke.. might be one more coming soon.. love my pups..


----------



## Photo Lady

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> My baby girl, Sadie.
> I always wanted a bull terrier... what a sweet heart.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad, sad Sadie by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIK_4996 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr
> 
> Her boyfriend, Elvis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elvis by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr
> 
> My friends Frenchie, Harley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harley by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr
> 
> A few from the local dog beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lab puppy 1 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hound trot by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Eyes by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Ya, I love dogs :goodvibe:


----------



## Photo Lady

dogs are so much fun..the last one is Lucky closing his eyes at the cellar stairs ..lol.. he has never been able to go down those steps.. and this photo will always be funny to me..


----------



## jesssica_

These are just phone pictures because my camera broke but the sun setting looked beautiful while I was playing fetch in the yard with the dogs










Samson’s new hairdo [emoji23][emoji251]



Bruno watching Julian play with toys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesssica_

Bruno 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Photo Lady

Great photos of a very athletic pooch.. he is gorgeous.. and Bruno is a sweetie pie.. cute tongue photo


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Zen1300




----------



## Fred von den Berg

_It went that way!_


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## stapo49

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 174071


Love the expression

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Java volounteering as lifeguard - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Java romps on the pebble beach by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

Sweet puppy dreams by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

This is Luke and Lady.. in the first photo is Luke when he gets called for dinner.. the second is Lady with her baby Luke.. and this is Luke with his normal look.. i tried to get his ears to stand.. but only dinner can make that happen..lol.. .


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_20181229_162447586 by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 174492


gorgeous photo


----------



## Fred von den Berg

So early in the day...


 
and I'm already pooped!

(Taken an hour or so after our morning round)


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 50mm f/2, Tmax 100 @ 400. Tmax developer 1:4. Epson V800


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Photo Lady

Fred von den Berg said:


> View attachment 174644


He is so photogenic!


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Photo Lady said:


> Fred von den Berg said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174644
> 
> 
> 
> He is so photogenic!
Click to expand...


He is, isn't he!


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever

Mother in laws new puppy, Bella


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> Mother in laws new puppy, Bella
> 
> View attachment 174792


adorable... what breed... just love this face..


----------



## jcdeboever

Photo Lady said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mother in laws new puppy, Bella
> 
> View attachment 174792
> 
> 
> 
> adorable... what breed... just love this face..
Click to expand...

Labradoodle


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mother in laws new puppy, Bella
> 
> View attachment 174792
> 
> 
> 
> adorable... what breed... just love this face..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Labradoodle
Click to expand...

oh so precious..........


----------



## jcdeboever

Photo Lady said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mother in laws new puppy, Bella
> 
> View attachment 174792
> 
> 
> 
> adorable... what breed... just love this face..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Labradoodle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh so precious..........
Click to expand...

Crazy is what she is


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 174836


beautiful ..


----------



## Philmar

Little Java resting by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

my daughters puppy came for a visit


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Photo Lady said:


> my daughters puppy came for a visit View attachment 174934 View attachment 174935 View attachment 174936



Beautiful pup - that middle photo is a killer!


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Photo Lady

thank


Fred von den Berg said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> my daughters puppy came for a visit View attachment 174934 View attachment 174935 View attachment 174936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pup - that middle photo is a killer!
Click to expand...

 thank you.. i had my chance to get some really good photos.. but it was getting dark.. and the dinner was on the stove..


----------



## Photo Lady

Fred von den Berg said:


> View attachment 175054


He sees something interesting.. he is such a happy boy boy on his trips with you


----------



## zulu42




----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F2, Nikkor Q Auto 135mm f/2.8, Tmax 100, Tmax developer 1:4, Epson V800.


----------



## CherylL

Snicker happy smile by Cheryl, on Flickr




King of the Hostas by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Another one of Snickers



Snickers happy pup by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Begging for a facial



Begging for a facial by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> Begging for a facial...they are so adorable....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begging for a facial by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## jesssica_

Samson


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinCrabtree

What!?


----------



## CherylL

Oscar needs a haircut



Oscar by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## jesssica_

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesssica_

GiGi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesssica_

A boy and his dogs [emoji3531][emoji251][emoji631]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Mamiya 645 Super, 80mm 2.8, TMax100


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F4, 85 1.8d, Kodak Ultramax 400


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 50-135 Ais, Kodak Color Plus 200


----------



## Philmar

Latte on the Woodbine beach boardwalk by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fun at the jetty - Balmy Beach by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## willard3

Is it time for dinner, Dad? asks Booker T dog




IMG_8402 - Copy by Willard Bridgham, on Flickr


----------



## jesssica_

Zeus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CherylL

Quincy by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Quincy by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Uh, we&#x27;re out of paper towels and there&#x27;s a spill in Aisle 3 by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Action shot: Latte and Java frolick in the snow by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Philmar said:


> so adorable...........
> 
> 
> Uh, we&#x27;re out of paper towels and there&#x27;s a spill in Aisle 3 by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 181442


your are soulful...... those eyes.


----------



## jcdeboever

Photo Lady said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 181442
> 
> 
> 
> your are soulful...... those eyes.
Click to expand...


I messed up on dof... but i still like him. He likes crackers


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 181442
> 
> 
> 
> your are soulful...... those eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I messed up on dof... but i still like him. He likes crackers
Click to expand...

I like him too!!


----------



## SquarePeg

Sweet


----------



## Photo Lady

SquarePeg said:


> Sweet
> ATTACH=full]181461[/ATTACH]


oh so sweet


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Deep In Thought


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Peeb

Skeptical, in the kitchen by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## jesssica_

Bruno 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Photo Lady

Lucky's favorite time of the year


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_121.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Photo Lady

Peek a boo...lol


cmw3_d750_121.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## snowbear

Photo Lady said:


> Lucky's favorite time of the yearView attachment 183360 View attachment 183361


Such a pretty baby.


----------



## Photo Lady

snowbear said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky's favorite time of the yearView attachment 183360 View attachment 183361
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty baby.
Click to expand...

thank you


----------



## Philmar

watching the humans walk to work in the morning - Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Philmar said:


> watching the humans walk to work in the morning - Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


 such a sweet dog looking at you


----------



## Philmar

Oh my, retail is soooo boring by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Mocha judges the prospect of squirrelchasing by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## smithdan

Chelsey


----------



## Photo Lady

I met this beautiful silver lab pup today.. with blue eyes..


----------



## Peeb

From 2017, but it worked this week, too...



It was fun and wonderful, but... by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Peeb said:


> From 2017, but it worked this week, too... This would have been great in the weekly challenge to tell a story..he is so cute
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun and wonderful, but... by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

Baby Yoda


----------



## Photo Lady

love this baby


----------



## Philmar

dogs of Vinales, Cuba by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Java contemplates retirement by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

My friends rescue pup. He thinks its a chihuahua, miniture pincher mix.


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> My friends rescue pup. He thinks its a chihuahua, miniture pincher mix.
> 
> View attachment 184535


omg how adorable.. precious.. such soulful eyes .


----------



## jcdeboever

Photo Lady said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friends rescue pup. He thinks its a chihuahua, miniture pincher mix.
> 
> View attachment 184535
> 
> 
> 
> omg how adorable.. precious.. such soulful eyes .
Click to expand...

I thought of @SquarePeg when I seen this little cutie. She has a little dog too.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 184556


beautiful.. sweet face


----------



## jcdeboever

Photo Lady said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 184556
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful.. sweet face
Click to expand...

Thats Rogue and Hawk. Sister and brother. Xt2, 35mm 1.4, godox 685 bounced strait up


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 184556
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful.. sweet face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats Rogue and Hawk. Sister and brother. Xt2, 35mm 1.4, godox 685 bounced strait up
Click to expand...

very nice pups.. they look so much alike..except ears


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Photo Lady

Today in the snow he loves


----------



## Photo Lady

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 185508


Cute pup!


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady

awww so cute with big smiley face


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## BillM




----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 187392


very beautiful photos of pups..


----------



## Photo Lady

BillM said:


> View attachment 187394


gorgeous photo of a great dane with a great face..


----------



## Fujidave

X-T3 + XF50mm f2




Susie Portrait by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## BillM

Photo Lady said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 187392
> 
> 
> 
> very beautiful photos of pups..
Click to expand...


Thanks, I should have added that it was Sami's 10th Birthday party. She and her bother Hugo got cake  Sami's piece never stood a chance, it was gone in 2 seconds lol


----------



## Photo Lady

Omg they are both beautiful ... wow 10 years  they both  look  great! I love her collar with the little ducks!


----------



## Photo Lady

Fujidave said:


> X-T3 + XF50mm f2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susie Portrait by Dave, on Flickr


very cute dog ..fox terrier?


----------



## stapo49

My daughters new pup Lacey


----------



## Fujidave

Photo Lady said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> X-T3 + XF50mm f2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susie Portrait by Dave, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> very cute dog ..fox terrier?
Click to expand...



Thank you, Susie is my rescue dog and she is a Jack Chi.  A cross between a Jack Russell and Chihuahua, but she thinks she`s a Rotti...lol


----------



## Photo Lady

Fujidave said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> X-T3 + XF50mm f2 you can tell one thing.. those eyes are watching big time...so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susie Portrait by Dave, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> very cute dog ..fox terrier?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Susie is my rescue dog and she is a Jack Chi.  A cross between a Jack Russell and Chihuahua, but she thinks she`s a Rotti...lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Photo Lady

stapo49 said:


> My daughters new pup Lacey
> 
> View attachment 187635


very cute pup......


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 188500


beautiful ...


----------



## SquarePeg

Our pups have been enjoying a lot of attention lately with our new social distancing lifestyle.  Lots of walks on the beach and in the woods.  This is our 1 yo pup Harlie and our 11 yo OG Xing.


----------



## Photo Lady

SquarePeg said:


> Our pups have been enjoying a lot of attention lately with our new social distancing lifestyle.  Lots of walks on the beach and in the woods.  This is our 1 yo pup Harlie and our 11 yo OG Xing.
> 
> View attachment 188503 View attachment 188504


wonderful pups and gorgeous scenic photos of them


----------



## Photo Lady

stapo49 said:


> My daughters new pup Lacey
> 
> View attachment 187635


getting big and still cute as ever..


----------



## jcdeboever

Photo Lady said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 188500
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful ...
Click to expand...

Samsung s8+


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zombiesniper

There are some great shots of beautiful dogs in here.

I present Luna with her bad 80's double portrait. lol




Luna by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## amused2deth

Gotta share my little MonsterView attachment 189059




Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## CherylL

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 189470



I like the reflection on the table


----------



## jcdeboever

Bella Bella


----------



## Philmar

2020 Winter Station installation &quot;Mirage Art&quot; by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Gardyloo

Cosmo waiting for a stupid squirrel.


----------



## Fujidave

X-T3 + XF50mm f2




Susie Portrait by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## stapo49

Holly at the river. Messing around with B&W


----------



## zulu42




----------



## stapo49

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 191700


Beautiful shot!


----------



## Photo Lady

Lucky coming back from his neighboring visit...


----------



## jcdeboever

Our new puppy, Maizey. Coming in about 4 weeks. I hope my Webster loves her.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 192720


beautiful and getting big..


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## SquarePeg

iPhone portrait mode golden hour glamour shot


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## CherylL

Oscar is the only one of the 3 that got to keep his schnauzer cut.  He has wirey hair that doesn't matte up like the other 2.



Oscar evening light by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Quincy with a short short cut.  




Quincy by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

I didn't eat the remote Daddy!


----------



## CherylL

jcdeboever said:


> I didn't eat the remote Daddy!
> 
> View attachment 194029


Look at those eyes!  He is innocent!


----------



## jcdeboever

CherylL said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't eat the remote Daddy!
> 
> View attachment 194029
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those eyes!  He is innocent!
Click to expand...

She, Maizey is her name...


----------



## Photo Lady

Love this thread/ such beautiful beloved friends of ours


----------



## Philmar

13 year old Java...looking nonplussed by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Mike Drone




----------



## Space Face




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Do you have chicken and rice?


----------



## jcdeboever

Philmar said:


> 13 year old Java...looking nonplussed by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr



What a foxy dog!


----------



## jcdeboever

I AM CRAZY


----------



## CherylL

Facial time by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> Facial time by Cheryl, on Flickr


so sweet and tender


----------



## Gardyloo

Hope, Alaska


----------



## Jeff15

Ben aged 8 months


----------



## Space Face

Molly:


----------



## CherylL

Oscar pre grooming.  Shaggy pup




Oscar pre grooming by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Oscar got Explored on Flickr 



Oscar summer evening by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Congrats on the explore @Oscar!
Wow. Seems Oscar hasn't visited us since 2006! What has that pup been up to?


----------



## SquarePeg

CherylL said:


> Oscar got Explored on Flickr




Congrats!


----------



## CherylL

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Congrats on the explore @Oscar!
> Wow. Seems Oscar hasn't visited us since 2006! What has that pup been up to?



2006?  That could be his grandfather


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Joel Bolden

Jagger.


----------



## jcdeboever

Tractor Pull dog, Williamston, Michigan.


----------



## jcdeboever

Tractor pull dog


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## CherylL

Oscar evening at the park by Cheryl, on Flickr




Oscar evening at the park 2 by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Quincy&#x27;s turn at the park by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Wouldn't you love to know what they're thinking?


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

doggie &amp; Dodge - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 197704



I had a mother & son boxers before all of the schnauzers.  Very good dogs.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Lemon bar snatcher


----------



## CherylL

jcdeboever said:


> Lemon bar snatcher
> 
> View attachment 198189



I had 2 boxers long ago and they stole Christmas cookies off the table when my back was turned to get the next batch out of the oven.   No worries with schnauzers, they are not tall enough.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Our original older boxer stole a ham steak from top of the stove while I was in the shower years ago


----------



## karl47

I really want to get myself a small dog, who can advise what breeds. I have a private house, so I don't need a very domestic one


----------



## CherylL

karl47 said:


> I really want to get myself a small dog, who can advise what breeds. I have a private house, so I don't need a very domestic one



I have 3 mini schnauzers ranging in 14 lbs to 28 lbs.  I like this breed because they have hair and not fur so no shedding.  They need to be groomed every 6 or 8 weeks which is an expense.


----------



## CherylL

Quincy at the nature center.  He would not look at me.  His photo was chosen for the Explore page.  I need to buy a lottery ticket, the second photo chosen in a few weeks.




Quincy at the nature preserve by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Boston terrier enjoying his Parisian holiday by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Rebellious girl


----------



## Philmar

Latte dodging the ticks in Rouge Valley by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## jcdeboever

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 200051



Wonderful portrait.  This is POTM worthy. I am on the road but will revisit upon my return.


----------



## Philmar

Java at the beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Latte picks a path by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Luke and his new bone..


----------



## jcdeboever

Tucker ready for Christmas.  Tucker is a therapy dog for children. Sister in laws dog. He loves me, must know I need therapy...


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> Tucker ready for Christmas.  Tucker is a therapy dog for children. Sister in laws dog. He loves me, must know I need therapy...
> 
> View attachment 200676


so adorable.. great photo


----------



## Photo Lady

I practice a lot on Luke.. lol


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## CherylL

jcdeboever said:


> Tucker ready for Christmas.  Tucker is a therapy dog for children. Sister in laws dog. He loves me, must know I need therapy...
> 
> View attachment 200676



Ahhhh puppy's first Christmas.  Great shot!


----------



## CherylL

Oscar didn't mind the brisk walk today.  I should have layered up more.




Oscar fall walk by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Tired boy


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Photo Lady

He is a good looking boy//


----------



## Space Face

Photo Lady said:


> He is a good looking boy//



She


----------



## Photo Lady

when THEY WERE YOUNGER


----------



## NGH

A few of Patch on various Cameras/lenses...


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

doggie &amp; Dodge - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Just woke up!


----------



## Photo Lady

some older photos of the dobies.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 203334


beautiful photo


----------



## CherylL

Oscar by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

A7 III + FE 70-200mm f4.




Portrait of Beauty by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Latte lounging in the beach chair by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Oscar - serious look by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## CherylL

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 204369



His not amused look?  Handsome pup


----------



## jcdeboever

CherylL said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 204369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His not amused look?  Handsome pup
Click to expand...

She is looking at the flash pop on the ceiling.


----------



## Fujidave

RX100M3




Susie by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## stapo49

Daughters new pup Leo.


----------



## CherylL

stapo49 said:


> Daughters new pup Leo.
> View attachment 205024



Handsome Leo!  Looking forward to his future photos.


----------



## CherylL

Oscar Evening by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Snickers by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## jcdeboever

Leo, my in laws newest member


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> Leo, my in laws newest member
> 
> View attachment 205432


love this pup...


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 205496


oh so adorable..


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> Leo, my in laws newest member
> 
> View attachment 205432


is this pup a mini aussie..?


----------



## jcdeboever

Photo Lady said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leo, my in laws newest member
> 
> View attachment 205432
> 
> 
> 
> is this pup a mini aussie..?
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Philmar

Urban fox by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

14 year old male. Very sweet. In our condo association.


----------



## CherylL

Quincy begs Snickers for a grooming a few times a day




Afternoon grooming by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## CherylL

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 206013 View attachment 206016


Handsome pup!


----------



## Strodav

My Golden, Amber, is 18 months old now, but thought I'd post this picture of her at 9 weeks old.  It's one of my favorites.  They look so peaceful when they sleep, but are fur balls of energy when they want to play.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

My wife's all-time favorite pic is one I took of our Miss Daisy sleeping in a sunspot. You are so right about the peacefulness.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 206076


what a love bug... great photo


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady

Always has his eyes on me...


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 206077


little play laying down.. so cute..


----------



## jcdeboever

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 206081 Always has his eyes on me...



So beautiful.  Very certain.


----------



## CherylL

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 206081 Always has his eyes on me...



Handsome pup and great posture


----------



## Photo Lady

th


CherylL said:


> Handsome pup and great posture


thank you


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Photo Lady

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 245474


How adorable!!


----------



## jcdeboever

Old girl


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> Old girl
> 
> View attachment 247020


how old.. looks great


----------



## jcdeboever

Photo Lady said:


> how old.. looks great


10


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> 10


my collie boy is 12.. i hate seeing them get old.. hope your pup has a ways to go


----------



## jcdeboever

Photo Lady said:


> my collie boy is 12.. i hate seeing them get old.. hope your pup has a ways to go


Not my pup, just a girl that wanted a little love from me at a tractor show


----------



## Photo Lady

My new little girl.. 12 weeks


----------



## jeffashman

Sweet!


----------



## Photo Lady

jeffashman said:


> Sweet!


thank you,, i am having a great time..what doesn't kill you makes you stronger..lol..love her


----------



## jeffashman

Here's a picture of Lexi from yesterday evening. The poor thing spent the day at the vets due to an illness.


LexiChillin2021081201 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

jeffashman said:


> Here's a picture of Lexi from yesterday evening. The poor thing spent the day at the vets due to an illness.
> 
> 
> LexiChillin2021081201 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


I hope this pretty girl feels better....


----------



## zulu42

Norman's photo #12,233,405


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter




----------



## Philmar

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ........bacon dreams by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Robshoots

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 247741


Very nice.  Doggie doesn’t appear to be amused.


----------



## jcdeboever

Robshoots said:


> Very nice.  Doggie doesn’t appear to be amused.


She was just getting ready to nap


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

Robshoots said:


> Very nice.  Doggie doesn’t appear to be amused.




… or blasée?


----------



## Philmar

Java enjoying the Distillery District without a mask by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 247937


sweet couch potato


----------



## West -




----------



## jcdeboever

Photo Lady said:


> sweet couch potato


This was supposed to go into the shoot through it thread but I couldn't get it developed in time. I have 1 more but have to scan it.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## CherylL

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 247741



Love the expression!


----------



## stapo49

Holly feeling a bit tired.


----------



## Jeff15

Ben on the beach


----------



## jcdeboever

Maizey watching the Detroit Lions football game with me, she is not impressed... I feel the same


----------



## Philmar

Boozehound Latte at the park by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## smithdan

I don't have a dog now, just borrow them...or do they borrow me?  Dakota joining me on last weekend's photo walk around the farmyard.


----------



## stapo49

Holly at the park.


----------



## Photo Lady

Said goodbye to my beautiful Lucky  this past week.. 12,5 years old ..one

 of last photos.


----------



## stapo49

Photo Lady said:


> Said goodbye to my beautiful Lucky  this past week.. 12,5 years old ..oneView attachment 248433 of last photos.


Sorry for your lose.


----------



## zulu42

aww sweet Lucky. My condolences.


Photo Lady said:


> Said goodbye to my beautiful Lucky  this past week.. 12,5 years old ..oneView attachment 248433 of last photos.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## TATTRAT

DCMM Tri-State Run 2021 by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## West -




----------



## Philmar

Urban fox in Tommy Thompson park - toronto by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42

Philmar said:


> Urban fox in Tommy Thompson park - toronto


Nominated POTM


----------



## Space Face

Philmar said:


> Urban fox in Tommy Thompson park - toronto by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


Pow.  That's a belter.


----------



## Space Face

zulu42 said:


> Nominated POTM


Beat me to it.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Young kit fox of Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (195 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Another new member of my family.. 3.5 months old.. little peanut Lady V


----------



## riffraff

Poppy 🥰


----------



## Photo Lady

8 months old and so much fun.......


----------



## Photo Lady

Happy Nov 1st..finally some sunshine,,Happy Happy!!!!


----------



## Lez325

Here's my Max


----------



## Photo Lady

The puppies are growing... collie 8 months... black dobie 5.5





 months and red dobie 3.5 months..


----------



## Lez325

Love the Doberman image- I took a little time to remove the digital noise @Photo Lady

Original






My Edit 






Hope you don't mind ??

Les


----------



## Photo Lady

Lez325 said:


> Love the Doberman image- I took a little time to remove the digital noise @Photo Lady
> 
> Original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind ??
> 
> Les  thank you...yes much better


----------



## CherylL

Photo Lady said:


> The puppies are growing... collie 8 months... black dobie 5.5View attachment 250524View attachment 250526View attachment 250527 months and red dobie 3.5 months..


The puppies are adorable!  There must be lots of activity with 2 pups.


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> The puppies are adorable!  There must be lots of activity with 2 pups.


3 pups. lots of action...thank you


----------



## CherylL

Oscar by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter




----------



## cdd29

ours


----------



## Photo Lady

No more baby teeth


----------



## SquarePeg

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


>


Good perspective for the little one. 


Photo Lady said:


> No more baby teethView attachment 250661


Well damn!  Great freeze frame m’lady.


----------



## Photo Lady

SquarePeg said:


> Good perspective for the little one.
> 
> Well damn!  Great freeze frame m’lady.


thank you


----------



## Photo Lady

from today,, Little Miss red


----------



## jcdeboever

Lez325 said:


> Love the Doberman image- I took a little time to remove the digital noise @Photo Lady
> 
> Original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind ??
> 
> Les


I like her original better and top of that she is using gear that is with her. Wonderful job photo lady


----------



## jcdeboever

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


>


What were you doing on that nasty floor? I understand getting the image but for this image, I am at a lost.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

jcdeboever said:


> … but for this image, I am at a lost.



Not worth it in your eye, JC?


----------



## Lez325

jcdeboever said:


> *I like her original better and top of that she is using gear that is with her. Wonderful job photo lady*


So - you like a noisy image then???

Looking at the Stats I see you* originally LIKED* my edit-









Reactions: 👍 *jcdeboever,* zulu42 and Photo Lady

I am a little confused by your last post- you liked it and now you don't ????

Les


----------



## Photo Lady

This is my 7 year old running from pups..lol.. he loves them.. i have a cataract in one eye so my perfection level has declined.. but all will be better in the spring. and i won't put the camera down just because..lol


----------



## CherylL

Photo Lady said:


> No more baby teethView attachment 250661


Love the action shot!


----------



## jcdeboever

Lez325 said:


> So - you like a noisy image then???
> 
> Looking at the Stats I see you* originally LIKED* my edit-
> 
> View attachment 250695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reactions: 👍 *jcdeboever,* zulu42 and Photo Lady
> 
> I am a little confused by your last post- you liked it and now you don't ????
> 
> Les


I guess the more I thought about it, I was yearning for you to tell her how you did it instead of just doing it. I have no idea about stats. You are a wonderful wildlife photographer and I admire your skill. I love your imagery as well.


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> I guess the more I thought about it, I was yearning for you to tell her how you did it instead of just doing it. I have no idea about stats. You are a wonderful wildlife photographer and I admire your skill. I love your imagery as well.


would be interesting to learn


----------



## stapo49

Holly cooling of in the lake.


----------



## CherylL

Fluffy pup by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> Fluffy pup by Cheryl, on Flickr


so beautiful.. and thank you for your help last week.. !!!


----------



## Peeb

Miss Riley's master is graduating this spring- so she felt like she needed a senior portrait of her own.



Portrait by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb

Good old dog, Good old camera by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Photo Lady said:


> so beautiful.. and thank you for your help last week.. !!!


You are welcome!  Glad to help.  This photo of Quincy I waited until afternoon sunlight lit up the room.  Post photos of your 3 toddler pups.  Fun to watch them grow.


----------



## stapo49

Holly at the river


----------



## Photo Lady

stapo49 said:


> Holly at the river
> 
> View attachment 253573


awww she is adorable


----------



## MitchP

stapo49 said:


> Holly at the river
> 
> View attachment 253573


What a sweety!


----------



## stapo49

A few random dogs from our trip to the river with Holly.
1.



2.



3.


----------



## Robshoots

stapo49 said:


> A few random dogs from our trip to the river with Holly.
> 1.
> View attachment 253657
> 2.
> View attachment 253658
> 3.
> View attachment 253659


They were just having a grand time.  Nice shots.


----------



## stapo49

Robshoots said:


> They were just having a grand time.  Nice shots.


Thanks. It has been a long hot summers so they are more than happy to jump in.


----------



## Photo Lady

love them!!


----------



## zulu42

Our neighbor. We only see his head. German Shepherd Dog?


----------



## Photo Lady

Little Lady


----------



## Photo Lady

Lisa 11 months


----------



## CherylL

Photo Lady said:


> Lisa 11 monthsView attachment 253789View attachment 253790



Your puppies are turning into little posers.  Adorable


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> Your puppies are turning into little posers.  Adorable


All but my black dobie. She gives me a real work out when she sees me with the camera.. but she will learn..... or else..lol thank you


----------



## jeffashman

A casual shot of Daisy, so that I could say I did something today. I rolled back from my work area and shot out the door. She was in the shade on the back patio, so I had to work with LR to bring her face out of the shadows. She gave me the "Enough with the camera already!" look.



feb14202201 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## Warhorse

zulu42 said:


> Our neighbor. We only see his head. German Shepherd Dog?
> 
> View attachment 253724


He reminds me of Wilson, on Home Improvement.


----------



## CherylL

lensbaby twist




Oscar - lens baby by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Java turns 15 years old by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

look what we found ...an old dirty sock to play tug of war...yuck..lol


----------



## jesssica_

🐩 some of my moms poodles


----------



## Photo Lady

Rain go away.. green grass waiting


----------



## Fujidave

Stuck in with a bad chest, tested my new Samyang AF 135mm f1.8 today, camera is A7 III



Watching by Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Fujidave said:


> Stuck in with a bad chest, tested my new Samyang AF 135mm f1.8 today, camera is A7 III
> 
> 
> 
> Watching by Rohan, on Flickr


Love the light and the profile


----------



## Photo Lady

always with the ball..


----------



## Fujidave

Guard Dog by Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

X100V



Portrait of My Girl by Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Oscar by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Warhorse

Oscar's a handsome fellow!


----------



## CherylL

Warhorse said:


> Oscar's a handsome fellow!


Thank you!  He is going gray.  Still has spunk!


----------



## CherylL

Baby Oscar Big Oscar - Explored by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> Oscar by Cheryl, on Flickr


just love him and love his name


----------



## Photo Lady

waiting for BBQ at 6AM on a rainy morning lol


----------



## Warhorse

Photo Lady said:


> waiting for BBQ at 6AM on a rainy morning lolView attachment 258178


BBQ!


----------



## Photo Lady

Warhorse said:


> BBQ!


maybe just coffee


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> Baby Oscar Big Oscar - Explored by Cheryl, on Flickr


A new puppy????


----------



## CherylL

Photo Lady said:


> A new puppy????


I wish a new puppy!  This is a composite of Oscar now and when he was a baby


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> I wish a new puppy!  This is a composite of Oscar now and when he was a baby


Oh haha.. well OSCAR was cute then and gorgeous  now


----------



## CherylL

Photo Lady said:


> Oh haha.. well OSCAR was cute then and gorgeous  now


Thanks!  I think 3 schnauzers is a full house.  I would love to have many more and have a schnauzer ranch.


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> Thanks!  I think 3 schnauzers is a full house.  I would love to have many more and have a schnauzer ranch.


I totally understand.. i love all dogs but i would love a yard full of collies.. lol


----------



## Philmar

Early morning alm seeking monks on U Bein Bridge - Amarpura, Myanmar by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Oscar at the Gardens by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Meet Ben


----------



## CherylL

Jeff15 said:


> Meet Ben
> 
> View attachment 258840


Ben has the same markings as my Snickers


----------



## CherylL

Quincy by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## CherylL

Oscar by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Quincy sporting his new hat by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> Quincy sporting his new hat by Cheryl, on Flickr


love this cutie


----------



## CherylL

Photo Lady said:


> love this cutie


He is a mama's boy


----------



## Fujidave

Susie by Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Quincy by Cheryl, on Flickr




Quincy by Cheryl, on Flickr




Warm Fall Evening - Oscar by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Testing my new Fuji XF35mm f1.4 R today.



The Look by Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Strike a Pose by Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## TanBrae

My friend had a litter, and after a busy day of evaluations, this little one just couldn't stay awake to chew on the ex-pen any longer.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Bluesman Graham

My Border Collies, Mika & Loki, (red & White).


----------



## Photo Lady

She just gets taller .. 14 months..


----------



## Strodav

Photo Lady said:


> She just gets taller .. 14 months..View attachment 261835


That dog talks with its eyes.


----------



## Photo Lady

Strodav said:


> That dog talks with its eyes.


Thank you very much...we always heard comments about her eyes but no one described it as perfectly as you...


----------



## Bluesman Graham

2 images from my 2 border collies as pups! 
B&W pup Mika, now 6.5 years old, Red & White pup, Loki, just 19 months.


----------



## Photo Lady

Bluesman Graham said:


> 2 images from my 2 border collies as pups!
> B&W pup Mika, now 6.5 years old, Red & White pup, Loki, just 19 months.


beautiful pups


----------



## Fujidave

Christmas Susie by Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Fujidave said:


> Christmas Susie by Rohan, on Flickr


Looks so cute in xmas hoodie


----------



## Strodav

Sad story.  We lost a Golden to cancer a few months back so had room in our lives for another companion.  Bella, a pit bull got into a neighbors yard and killed a couple of chickens and a bunny.  She was under a court order to find a new home.  We took her in and she was great with people, but just could not get along with our alpha, so we had to return her.  I hope she finds a good home.  Anyway, here's a shot I took of her while she was staying with us.  Such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Photo Lady

Strodav said:


> Sad story.  We lost a Golden to cancer a few months back so had room in our lives for another companion.  Bella, a pit bull got into a neighbors yard and killed a couple of chickens and a bunny.  She was under a court order to find a new home.  We took her in and she was great with people, but just could not get along with our alpha, so we had to return her.  I hope she finds a good home.  Anyway, here's a shot I took of her while she was staying with us.  Such a beautiful girl.
> 
> View attachment 262438


She is beautiful ... she looks more like a lab in the face then a pit bull... any way..yes a sad story.. i hope she finds a good home that fits her needs.. and so sorry to hear about your golden...i hope you find another one that fits for you and alpha.. {opposite sex for alpha maybe}.. best of luck


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady

Two for One..


----------



## stapo49

Unfortunately we lost our Schnauzer X Holly around 6 months or so ago but being dog lovers we had to have a dog in our lives. We now have Lilly a Schnauzer X Poodle.


----------



## CherylL

stapo49 said:


> Unfortunately we lost our Schnauzer X Holly around 6 months or so ago but being dog lovers we had to have a dog in our lives. We now have Lilly a Schnauzer X Poodle.View attachment 262671


Sorry for your loss of Holly.  A house is empty without a pup.  Lilly is adorable.  Looking forward to more of her photos.


----------



## Photo Lady

Lucy the dobie girl


----------



## CherylL

Photo Lady said:


> Lucy the dobie girlView attachment 262724View attachment 262725


Adorable!  The pups know the posing routine


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> Adorable!  The pups know the posing routine


Thank you.. they are getting better at posing... haha


----------



## Peeb

In front of oven, hopeful. by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## Strodav

I debate whether or not this is a good photo.  It shows Amber's personality, laid back, but vigilant and the face is well exposed and sharp.  It follows the rule of thirds and is fairly well balanced, but it's the highlight on the top of her head and back that might be distracting.  She was laying under the front door mid day, which has a 3/4 size cut glass window.  In any case, I like it.  I hope you do to.


----------



## Photo Lady

Strodav said:


> I debate whether or not this is a good photo.  It shows Amber's personality, laid back, but vigilant and the face is well exposed and sharp.  It follows the rule of thirds and is fairly well balanced, but it's the highlight on the top of her head and back that might be distracting.  She was laying under the front door mid day, which has a 3/4 size cut glass window.  In any case, I like it.  I hope you do to.
> 
> View attachment 262752


I love it.. and she is so sweet..


----------

